# New SAT RFC regulations



## MangoTango

Has anyone successfully created a SAT password using the site :
SAT ID


----------



## eastwind

I'll give it a try if you tell me why I'd want to? I have an RFC and a CURP, do I need anything else?


----------



## MangoTango

I'll admit to the ice being thin, but beginning this year you (a resident of Mexico) need to generate your "constancia de situacion fiscal". Having an RFC (and CURP) isn't quite enough now. It _seems_ like they are trying to make it a little easier than the IRS and filing a tax return. But - you need to validate your financial situation with SAT - principally using online tools developed by some savy web developers. So you need to provide your RFC, a scanned image of your credential and an email address, you need to enable the speaker and camera on your computer and provide a video of yourself reading a phrase - and when you pass over all those hurdles you need to "sign" your application (apparently using your mouse). That signature needs to be close to the one on the credential you provided. Then within 5 days you should receive a password which you will use to log into your SAT account and confirm the information they have been provided. This is supposed to be done in the month of April.

I had 2 Mexican women (both with PhDs) help me through the process the other day. We put 2 hours into it and finally the application was accepted. Accepted but not approved. I was rejected because the signature I provided looked like that of a 3 year old.

Edit : Here is a link to an interesting video...


----------



## Isla Verde

My very modest income these days comes from two pensions I receive from the States: one from US Social Security and the other from the last job I held there. Why would I need to deal with this new regulation?


----------



## timmy45

Isla Verde said:


> My very modest income these days comes from two pensions I receive from the States: one from US Social Security and the other from the last job I held there. Why would I need to deal with this new regulation?


I am also unsure about that. If I sell real estate there might be an application for this, but I don't know. Maybe someone else does....lots or rumors


----------



## MangoTango

Well I have interest bearing accounts in Mexico. I also recently 'inherited' my wife's 50% of the house (and paid taxes on that). Maybe it is something which should not be simply ignored IF your utility providers (Telmex, Telcel, CFE, Izzi etc) start requiring this new information of you. I will tell you - you do not want to go through the 'pain" of setting this up, in a hurry. (Kind of like putting the storm shutters up when the palm trees are losing their fronds). It is a little stressful. I would suspect that those with fideicomisos should take note - but I have no idea... I've been told that once you have it all setup, it only takes a few minutes to confirm your SAT data.

I tried again early this morning to create my SAT password. It really is a very 'tech heavy' process. You need to have scanned in your credential (both sides), have enabled your microphone and camera on your computer (you need to submit a video where you repeat a phrase) and, for me anyway, the most difficult part is to 'sign' your application using your mouse/keypad such that it resembles the signature on the back of your credential. Also, sometimes my connectivity (internet and cellphone) can be a bit iffy. At one point they will email you a confirmation 'token' which you have to feed back to them. They start a timer and give you 60 seconds to respond. I have had to ask to have the token sent again because I was not prompt enough. I guess they either expect everyone has the technology available or that OfficeDepot/OfficeMax are going to provide a service. I don't think you want to brave a visit to your local SAT office...


----------



## surabi

MangoTango said:


> I guess they either expect everyone has the technology available or that OfficeDepot/OfficeMax are going to provide a service. I don't think you want to brave a visit to your local SAT office.


If you have a Mexican accountant, they can do this for you. And I'm not sure what you mean about "braving" a visit to the local SAT office. I have always found them to be extremely helpful.

And did you not have an RFC number and password before? If so, there is no need to create a new password to generate a recent Constancia. I've had an RFC and been registered with SAT for years. My accountant got the Constancia for me, no problem.


----------



## MangoTango

My comment about "braving a visit to the local SAT office" had to do with the hordes of people waiting outside to get in, nothing to do with the employees. 

No, I don't have a Mexican accountant. I've never had any "earned income" in Mexico.Just passive income. 

Within the last 5 - 6 months I 'discovered' I had a 'real' RFC while at a notary's office. When I was asked for my RFC I mentioned the RFC that had been on my bank statements for years. It was something like X0X1.... It was a generic RFC which I believe was assigned to people such as myself (ourselves). Foreigners with passive income. Anyway - the notary said - here is your 'new' RFC. I never did anything to obtain this RFC. I assume it was created for me by the folks at Citibanamex. 

In 2018 we made an appointment and visited the SAT office. We were very open with them and the woman we met sent us home believing that we were doing the right thing. She did not create an RFC for us. We followed that up with a 'free' consultation with a local Mexican accountant (PKF Intl). He looked at our financials and confirmed we were doing the right thing. We offered to make him our accountant but he declined. He looked at our paperwork in front of him on the table and said - you have nothing here, this is not a lot of money... (We thought we had done pretty well for ourselves...). But remember, Mexico (and most of the world except the US) look at 'real' (post-inflation) earnings.

I'm not sure it is SAT's intention that all of us that now have these new RFCs run out today and get Mexican accountants to generate passwords for our accounts. And in closing - I suspect that at this point most residents of Mexico have a CURP (we had to ask that they be generated for us - a seperate visit to INM). I think that given your CURP you can find (online) your RFC.


----------



## citlali

Bancomer here got in trouble 20 years ago and had to have RFC for all their customers so they gave us all a RFC on the statement.. When the computer got more sofisticated at SAT they kicked out the RFC we had for years and we had to get a new one...Beware of curp and rfc made up by banks and other institution.. Some are valid and some are not.


----------



## surabi

MangoTango said:


> I'm not sure it is SAT's intention that all of us that now have these new RFCs run out today and get Mexican accountants to generate passwords for our accounts


I wasn't suggesting that, just that if you already had an accountant, they could do that for you. 

As far as "hoards of people" at the SAT office, before COVID hit, the way it worked, at least at my local SAT office, was that the mornings were reserved for those who had appointments, which you make online on their website, so there was no waiting in line. The afternoons were for walk-ins, first come first served, so yes, that could mean a long line-up.

Then when their offices closed up or had really limited hours and less staff due to Covid regs, they went to appt. only, but it became virtually impossible to get an appointment- they only opened the calendar two weeks ahead, and it didn't seem to matter what time of day you tried to find an empty slot on the calendar, they were all taken. 

I don't know how it is working now, because I just recently hired an accountant so as not to have to deal with any of that myself. (I run a small business so have always paid taxes, but as the tax system changed this year, it got too complicated for me to want to figure out myself)


----------



## Maxkjo

So, after being in Mexico "awhile", and when I had time after finishing my phd (another story), after 10 years, I went to the hacienda office here in town. It blew me away there was an office here, en el medio de la nada. So, yes there were a few people waiting, not a big deal. The señorita, in just a few minutes, gave me my constancia de situación fiscal, or whatever it's called.

All good, but why do I need it exactly? 

Many things that required an rfc before, I was able to do. They just invented an rfc for me and the invented rfcs are all incorrect, about 80% correct.


----------



## MangoTango

Well I _think_ you will need it for things that are about to change. My two friends (with phds of their own) literally insisted that I establish my account with SAT, generate the password and get ahold of my constancia. (You did record your password, right ?) They are not stupid / silly people. They now would like me to validate my declarations - for which I may need their help. I poked around a little on my own and it looks like one of my banks has submitted my interest against this new RFC.

But for giggles let's compare some basic info on our constancias (if you want). What does it show for your "Fecha inicio de operaciones" ? Mine is 18th of August 2021. I believe that is also the date I was assigned my 'real' RFC. Next - under regimes - what do you see ? Mine says "Sin obligaciones fiscales".

I have two Mexican bank accounts (to backup each other). One bank has already called and asked me for my constancia. Interestingly - my other bank has not yet asked for it - BUT - last weekend my account was locked (yet again). So I took my INE, INAPAM card and my driver's license and tried to get my account unlocked. This bank was one which had created a fictitious RFC for me when I created the account (like 12 years ago). So we looked at the information their computer had for me. They had my new RFC and for some reason, they took my old bogus RFC and slapped it into the field for my CURP. That wasn't nice. So I had to return the next day with my US passport, my Mexican passport and just for the heck of it I printed off my official CURP page. I think I am all squared away at this point (until next time). 

I know a few Mexican people who are a little concerned about some things they see going on around them...


----------



## citlali

It sounds like big brother is taking over..so much for the live and let live Mexico.


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> It sounds like big brother is taking over..so much for the live and let live Mexico.


When I was in college my best friend came from a family which had a very properous family business - in a niche market - for 3 generations. So my friend went on to get his MBA, took over the family business from this father and made all the changes he was told to make in business school - the first being - put everything on computers (this was back in the day when Sperry Univac was very popular). 

I think we are seeing a generational shift in Mexico. I think the _kids_ are taking over.


----------



## citlali

no kidding I just called my neighbors kid who is 18 to help me with this new mess...


----------



## MangoTango

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## citlali

Thanks I will see the accountant Tuesday so he should be able to do it, just in case I made an appointment to get a new constancia de situación fiscal.. wrong timing as all the foreigners are going to clog the offices in Guadalajara but if I do not get in in June I will make it in Chiapas in July . I have a virtual ficha not an appointment per say so it could take some time.


----------



## eastwind

So I maybe have an RFC. I didn't do anything directly to get it, but I got auto insurance through my bank, and the form they gave me has my address, phone number and below that a field marked R.F.C. with something that looks like it might be valid.

The first two letters are the first two letters of my last name, and the next two letters are NJ (extrajanero?) and then there are six digits, two letters, and another digit. 

How do I tell if this is correct? 

Is there some web site I can go to and get a printout like I did for the CURP that gives me an official-type piece of paper with my RFC on it?


----------



## eastwind

I was looking up the rules for construction the RFC, and the form from my auto insurance where they put it. My name on that policy is written as 
First Middle Last NI (there's an NI following my last name). Can anybody guess where that came from? It looks like they just filled that in for my maternal surname, then generated an RFC based on that. Assuming my maternal surname _was _Ni, then the construction of the RFC is correct. My surname ends in "IN", so it's as if they just started writing it backwards. 

Could this all be a data entry error that generated an incorrect RFC that I'm now going to have to expend a lot of effort to unravel?


----------



## MangoTango

eastwind said:


> I was looking up the rules for construction the RFC, and the form from my auto insurance where they put it. My name on that policy is written as
> First Middle Last NI (there's an NI following my last name). Can anybody guess where that came from? It looks like they just filled that in for my maternal surname, then generated an RFC based on that. Assuming my maternal surname _was _Ni, then the construction of the RFC is correct. My surname ends in "IN", so it's as if they just started writing it backwards.
> 
> Could this all be a data entry error that generated an incorrect RFC that I'm now going to have to expend a lot of effort to unravel?


You could have a look at this video :





Your description of your RFC does not match my RFC very well at all.
The first four characters are alpha and do contain the first initials of my first and last names. I have no idea where the other two characters came from.
The next six digits are my birthdate.
That is followed by three digits which I do not know the meaning of.

In terms of the items mentioned in the video. I'd bet the date of the creation of your RFC was 2021.
I really don't know how they obtained my cell number but they have it and it is correct. 
So - unless my cell phone company registered my RFC - it must have been my bank.
You could start at your bank and ask them what RFC they have on file for you - and don't go by any RFC found on say a statement. Ask a human at the bank to look at your account information on their monitor. If they don't respond with an RFC which kind of resembles the format I laid out - you are going to have to update them at some point anyway,

Let us know what you find out...

Edit : But the first two characters ARE in my last name and the next two characters ARE in my first name. So maybe you have your RFC ?


----------



## MangoTango

So this being Sunday morning I regularly update my finances. I have a Mexican account which I essentially closed in January (I withdrew all funds leaving a 0 balance). Today I pulled down the statements for Jan - Apr for my records. There is a 13 character RFC on that account which in fact looks great. It has the 1st 2 chars of my last name, the first 2 chars of my first name, my date of birth, followed by what is likely a 3 char checksum. I almost wish that WERE my true RFC because that would mean I'd only need to memorize the checksum and I would always know my RFC. Unfortunately that is not the case. The constancia (which matches my CURP to an RFC has a different RFC).

And I'll just throw out this piece of trivia - every citizen / resident has one and only 1 CURP. There is a flag in your CURP which indicates if you are an extranjero. When I became a citizen I figured I would need a new CURP. I was wrong. Once you are an extranjero you are always an extranjero (and you will only ever have one CURP, and I guess now there will only be one valid RFC associated with that CURP). I'm not saying the US is perfect / better, but at least you only have a SSN.... 

@eastwind - do you use Jr (junior) in your name ?


----------



## citlali

what is the flag that indicate that you are a foreigner? The x because you do not have a second last name as a rule (although it is not true in some countries like Spain)? Is there another flag?

In my RFC the first 4 letters are different from the CURP and they should not be The RFC was redone 3 years ago by SAT in Tuxtla so it should be correct but as I do not have a second last name they took the first 2 letters from my name so who knows..


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> what is the flag that indicate that you are a foreigner? The x because you do not have a second last name as a rule (although it is not true in some countries like Spain)? Is there another flag?
> 
> In my RFC the first 4 letters are different from the CURP and they should not be The RFC was redone 3 years ago by SAT in Tuxtla so it should be correct but as I do not have a second last name they took the first 2 letters from my name so who knows..


Only the first two characters are the same between my RFC and my CURP.

I'll take a stab at the algorithm for the RFC characters...

First letter of the *paternal surname
[*]First internal vowel of the paternal surname
[*]First letter of the given name
[*]First internal vowel of the given name
[*]YYMMDD of birthdate
[*]a 3 character checksum - or some way to guarentee uniqueness (just a guess)*


*How does my algorithm work for your RFC ?*

------------------------------

The "flag" is actually the two characters "NE".

I'm taking this breakdown of the CURP from the site : Breaking Down the Mexican National ID Number (CURP)

The Mexican National ID Number (CURP) is an eighteen character alphanumeric code. It is structured as follows:

Four letters from the person’s legal name: – First letter of the *paternal surname* – First internal vowel of the *paternal surname* – First letter of the *maternal surname* – First letter of the* given name*
Six numbers that are the person’s date of birth in YYMMDD format
One letter describing the person’s gender: “H” for male (_hombre_) and “M” for female (_mujer_)
Two letters that are the two-letter state abbreviation for the state where the person was born; if the person was born outside of Mexico, the abbreviation “NE” will be used for _Nacido en el Extranjero_ (born abroad)
Three letters from the person’s legal name: – First internal consonant of the p*aternal surname* – First internal consonant of the *maternal surname* – First internal consonant of the *given name*
One character to avoid duplicate CURPs among people who have similar names, places of birth, and dates of birth; the character is a number that ranges from zero to nine for people born before 2000 and a letter from A to Z for people born since 2000
One character that is a checksum


----------



## citlali

the only thing that does not check is the RFC third letter which in my case is a of my name and not a vowel but a consonant.. Yes I see your point in the NE good way to sort out the bi nationals or foreigners.


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> the only thing that does not check is the RFC third letter which in my case is a of my name and not a vowel but a consonant.. Yes I see your point in the NE good way to sort out the bi nationals or foreigners.


The third letter of your RFC should simply be the 1st character of your given name - I'm not sure it matters if it is a vowel or a consonant. But I'm just guessing.

I have a friend whose birthdate is different in her RFC and her CURP (off by a few days). She has a legit reason for this. One bank would not let me set her as a beneficiary because of this. 

This RFC is supposed to be a sacred / protected thing. Like a SSN for someone from the US. Yet we can see how relatively easy it is to guess. Perhaps that is the reason they have made it such a 'hurdle' to associate a password with your SAT account. If you go through the process you will understand what I am saying.


----------



## citlali

sorry I meant to say 4th letter of my name on my RFC is a consonant not a vowel on my RFC..
my name is Brigitte and on the RFC they used BR not BI , the rule according to what you posted should be the first internal vowel of the given name so either they screwed up my RFC or the rule for the fourth letter is incorrect.. I guess it could be either or both..


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> sorry I meant to say 4th letter of my name on my RFC is a consonant not a vowel on my RFC..
> my name is Brigitte and on the RFC they used BR not BI , the rule according to what you posted should be the first internal vowel of the given name so either they screwed up my RFC or the rule for the fourth letter is incorrect.. I guess it could be either or both..


I believe the RFC you are looking at is not a real RFC. I say that because of what I mentioned in post #21 above. I had a bank account which had the 1st 2 chars of my last name + 1st 2 chars of my first name. THAT was not a good RFC.

Are you taking that RFC from your constancia ?

Edit : Please remember - I am just guessing...


----------



## Rammstein

So what happens if you don't get one?


----------



## citlali

MangoTango said:


> I believe the RFC you are looking at is not a real RFC. I say that because of what I mentioned in post #21 above. I had a bank account which had the 1st 2 chars of my last name + 1st 2 chars of my first name. THAT was not a good RFC.
> 
> Are you taking that RFC from your constancia ?
> 
> Edit : Please remember - I am just guessing...


I went personally to SAT in Chiapas to get my RFC checked. It was one of those made up by BBVA so they issued a #correct RFC # to my husband and to me and gave me two constancia. I have used this RFC a lot because I work done a non profit that is extremely picky about facturas.. so all the facturas for all the construction done in Chiapas is on my RFC and I have done that for the last 3 years after they issued a correct RFC.
I checked my husband and yes the 4th letter is the first vowel of his name but not mine and mine has been checked and accepted a lot in the last 3 years so go and figure. 
I have to get the new constancia for the escritura of the 50% of the house so it will be interesting to see what they say...


----------



## citlali

Rammstein said:


> So what happens if you don't get one?


If I do not get it done I cannot get the escritura on my house done and cannot sell the house.. Not a detail.. For people who have no insurance who want facturas, no bank account no property.. etc I have no idea.. I guess the first time they need a RFC they will have to go and get one..


----------



## MangoTango

Rammstein said:


> So what happens if you don't get one?


I can only speculate. Do you want me to speculate ?


----------



## citlali

If you have nothing to lose nothing will happen unless they require it on your visa otherwise who knows..If they want to turn on the screws they can , they are part of the government looking for money so good luck.


----------



## eastwind

My guess is that an RFC will be required on death certificates, so if you don't have one you can't die.

@Mango: nope, no junior in my name. I'm going to assume that one is fake, generated by the bank (banamex) when they put together the paperwork for my insurance policy. But I'll try the thing in the video to see if there's one associated with my curp just in case.

The video (the second one) shows a place where you can supply your RFC or your curp, and qroo paul uses the curp, to see if you have an rfc. But can you use that rfc alternative to test your rfc for validity if you have a potentially fake one?


----------



## maesonna

The four letters at the start of an RFC work like this: 1. First letter of your (paternal) surname. 2. First vowel within your (paternal) surname (i.e. it’s the first vowel unless the surname starts with a vowel, then it’s the second vowel). 3. First letter of your maternal surname (if you don’t have a maternal surname, then it’s “X”). 4. First letter of your (first) given name.
This link explains it, and explains the exceptions.

Edited to add: Oops, I didn’t see that there was a whole second page in this thread, and this has already been explained.


----------



## citlali

well maesona then my rfc is an exception or a screw up because it is correct..and does not follow those rules or the exceptions. My husband is correct but not mine, my luck


----------



## MangoTango

maesonna said:


> The four letters at the start of an RFC work like this: 1. First letter of your (paternal) surname. 2. First vowel within your (paternal) surname (i.e. it’s the first vowel unless the surname starts with a vowel, then it’s the second vowel). 3. First letter of your maternal surname (if you don’t have a maternal surname, then it’s “X”). 4. First letter of your (first) given name.
> This link explains it, and explains the exceptions.
> 
> Edited to add: Oops, I didn’t see that there was a whole second page in this thread, and this has already been explained.


Those rules do not appear to generate the RFC on my constancia.
My RFC has two characters from my last name and two characters from my first name. No X characters.

Maybe I am missing something...

Actually - I think those rules generate the RFC I mentioned in post #21 above - which does not appear to be valid any longer.

Edit : Is anyone else getting this weather today ? I was worried the tiles were going to start coming off the roof...


----------



## MangoTango

Well look what I found ;-)
Consultar, sacar e imprimir el RFC en México

Click on the button at the bottom right, complete the robot test and then validate your RFC.
I tried an old one from a bank and it failed.
I tried the one on constancia and it passed.

And you all ??


----------



## citlali

mine passed


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> mine passed


Well I think we have beaten this topic enough.

I do think _citali_ that in your situation the reason your RFC differs from your husband's is in the layout of the first four characters of your CURP. I think that the CURP is actually used as a template in constructing the RFC. 

For example : the third character in my CURP is an X which causes the RFC generator to pull the two characters; 1st char and 1st vowel from my given name.


----------



## citlali

The third character in my curp is an x as well..


----------



## eastwind

RFC no registrado en el padrón de contribuyentes


----------



## eastwind

eastwind said:


> RFC no registrado en el padrón de contribuyentes


I checked the RFC that was on my auto insurance and got the above, so it appears to be a made up, invalid one, and I have to make an appointment with SAT to get one and the constancia. 

But as soon as my van gets out of the chevy-dealer jail, I need to make a trip to the US, so I don't want to be signing up for a future appointment when they won't tell me when that appointment will be, but rather just suddenly contact me and tell me when to show up. So I'm going to put this off until after the trip, then sign up for an appointment. 

Or else maybe I'll pay my lawyer to deal with it for me - it sounds like it might almost be worth that, especially if there is a way to get it done that involves standing in line all afternoon.

I'm a little annoyed at the lawyer, because I asked earlier (like last year) if I should get an RFC to make eventually selling my condo easier and they said don't worry about it until you're ready to sell. It would have been a lot easier to get the RFC then. And I had a long talk (paid) earlier this year about various things and the lawyer didn't tell me about this important law change.


----------



## MangoTango

I just looked up my RFC, and with my CURP document in hand, it took about 5 minutes (if that).

The toughest part was completing the robot check.
Consulta tu clave de RFC mediante CURP - Trámites del RFC - Portal de trámites y servicios - SAT
Scroll nearly to the bottom of the page and click "EJECUTAR EN LINEA".
Enter your curp, the inscription year of your curp, your zip code (I used my current zip), your state, employment status, and finally your phone number (I used my current phone number).
Complete the Captcha and click "Consultar".

Up popped my RFC (as shown on my constancia).


----------



## MangoTango

The hits just keep on coming ...


----------



## citlali

now we have to go to CFE before June 30 .. They are getting funny, Can you imagine all these office full of people who are going to want to comply...another boggle the mind short notice for the amount of people who need the service.


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> now we have to go to CFE before June 30 .. They are getting funny, Can you imagine all these office full of people who are going to want to comply...another boggle the mind short notice for the amount of people who need the service.


I'm sure that date will get extended. But somebody here was asking yesterday - what are they going to do if you don't register with SAT - well here is one example. Next it will be plane tickets, internet service, buying a car .... It is actually a little surprising that there does not appear to be a cost associated with this CFE aviso. (I am getting too cynical in my old age).


----------



## LiamHidalgo

For what it's worth, I went by my local BBVA branch today to ask them whether I'll need a Constancia de Situación Fiscal. They said that only business account holders need one, and I just have a personal checking account.

I don't own property here other than a car, and the only utilities in my name are a Telmex and Telcel account. Neither has said they need anything from me.


----------



## citlali

BBVA is the one that screwed up all the RFC for the foreigners in Ajijic 20 years ago. They got in trouble about not having RFC so they made them up and 15 years later I found out I could not get my insurrance to reimburse me because the RFC was not valid.. so be my guest see what BBVA says.. Meanwhile I am getting the constancia becaus the notario told me to and I do not hav a business..


----------



## LiamHidalgo

I've had a BBVA account for 5 years now and been very happy with them. But yes, hopefully they're right about this. My biggest concern right now is not having my account frozen. Sounds like that won't happen. If later I need to get a Constancia I will, but it doesn't seem like something I need right now.


----------



## WileyRTW

I don't have a RFC, anyone hear back from SAT after signing up for them to assign you an appointment date? Just wondering how long that will take, if I ever hear back from them at all. It has only been two weeks so I am not concerned, but I don't want to forget to be checking my email either. Thanks


----------



## MangoTango

WileyRTW said:


> I don't have a RFC, anyone hear back from SAT after signing up for them to assign you an appointment date? Just wondering how long that will take, if I ever hear back from them at all. It has only been two weeks so I am not concerned, but I don't want to forget to be checking my email either. Thanks


At one point I applied for, and received an apointment date. I don't remember how long that took - let's say 2-3 weeks. In the interim I worked out many of the online problems on my own and didn't really think I needed to visit them. An important thing is when you receive the email saying you have an appointment you have to acknowledge that within 24 hours - or the appointment is automatically cancelled.


----------



## citlali

If you make the effort to make an appointment and they do not respond in time they cannot falt you .. I made the appointment just for that reason and then I went to the excellent site from QROO Paul followed the instructions that are simple , then got to the point where I had to read without the glasses the sentence they send you.

. I wonder who is the genius who thought about that one but obviously he or she do not need glasses to see. If I take off my glasses I cannot read the sentence so what is the next step?


----------



## MangoTango

Many (most) browsers let you 'zoom' the page contents. Perhaps you should 'magnify' the sentence, print it off, return the page to the normal size and read it.
(I don't think there were any timing related issues for that part - take your time). 
I was amazed it accepted what I'm sure was my terrible reading of the sentence they gave me.


----------



## citlali

they change the sentence so I am not sure you can do that.. I now have a virtual ficha.. so we will see what I do first the computer or the live appointment..

I am now dealing with the bureaucratie of 3 different countries. I venture to say the US one is less bending but probably the easiest. France and Mexico are in a tight race for being the worse.. at least Mexico bends a little and is friendly France will bend once in a while but is self righteous and unfriendly. Cannot wait not to have to deal with any of them but right now I am on the treadmill , every time I get one thing one of them wants something else.


----------



## WileyRTW

MangoTango said:


> At one point I applied for, and received an apointment date. I don't remember how long that took - let's say 2-3 weeks. In the interim I worked out many of the online problems on my own and didn't really think I needed to visit them. An important thing is when you receive the email saying you have an appointment you have to acknowledge that within 24 hours - or the appointment is automatically cancelled.


I missed the part where I could do it myself and only made an appointment, I will try and continue on with the process. Thanks.


----------



## MangoTango

WileyRTW said:


> I missed the part where I could do it myself and only made an appointment, I will try and continue on with the process. Thanks.


I don't understand "I missed the part where I could do it myself". I think it was supposed to be done in April, but I did it online myself into the first part of May (I had a ton of problems getting them to accept my signature). I _think_ the date was extended beyond April.


----------



## WileyRTW

MangoTango said:


> I don't understand "I missed the part where I could do it myself". I think it was supposed to be done in April, but I did it online myself into the first part of May (I had a ton of problems getting them to accept my signature). I _think_ the date was extended beyond April.


I originally thought you were saying you did not need to go to SAT for your RFC so thought I could do it myself from your comment, but now assume you already had a RFC and your appointment was for the constancia de situation fiscal. I don't have my RFC so need to go to SAT in person, so will keep an eye out on my emails. Thanks!


----------



## Maxkjo

Here in the rural heartland, it blew me away that we have a hacienda office "en el medio de la nada". I went there and they gave me the constancia de situación fiscal for myself, which had my rfc number. Took 5 minutes. Lots of people waiting for their constancia de errefece. So you might already have one.


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> now we have to go to CFE before June 30 .. They are getting funny, Can you imagine all these office full of people who are going to want to comply...another boggle the mind short notice for the amount of people who need the service.


I had to do a litle grocery shopping this morning so I went by the local CFE office. I brought with me my constancia and my comprobante. It took perhaps 10 minutes to get my turn and another 5 minutes to share my information. The girl was definitly familiar with the aviso. She kept my constancia and gave me a receipt which has my RFC highlighted (perhaps that was updated ?). I pointed out a little of the info from that video I posted, such as the 616 = without financial obligations (which she highlighted on my constancia) and the G03 code for the CDFI (which she hand wrote onto the constancia). I saw what looked like one other person while there who looked like he was also presenting his constancia. 

The receipt I received is one of those which you won't be able to read in a couple months (the ink will disappear).


----------



## Kimberleygd

MangoTango said:


> Has anyone successfully created a SAT password using the site :
> SAT ID


I'm still trying, I generated my RFC number from online, but on the SAT ID site it keeps saying it's not valid.


----------



## Kimberleygd

MangoTango said:


> You could have a look at this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your description of your RFC does not match my RFC very well at all.
> The first four characters are alpha and do contain the first initials of my first and last names. I have no idea where the other two characters came from.
> The next six digits are my birthdate.
> That is followed by three digits which I do not know the meaning of.
> 
> In terms of the items mentioned in the video. I'd bet the date of the creation of your RFC was 2021.
> I really don't know how they obtained my cell number but they have it and it is correct.
> So - unless my cell phone company registered my RFC - it must have been my bank.
> You could start at your bank and ask them what RFC they have on file for you - and don't go by any RFC found on say a statement. Ask a human at the bank to look at your account information on their monitor. If they don't respond with an RFC which kind of resembles the format I laid out - you are going to have to update them at some point anyway,
> 
> Let us know what you find out...
> 
> Edit : But the first two characters ARE in my last name and the next two characters ARE in my first name. So maybe you have your RFC ?


Well that helped me out a lot, thank you! I was entering 1 for the letter I.


----------



## citlali

I applied for a password on the SAT ID, it gave me 2 tokens and told me to check in 5 working days so I will know tuesday if I have a contraseña.
Meanwhile the accountant told me the RFC was inactive and when I check with SAT it told me it was active. I made an appointment to talk about it and get the constancia, they gave me a virtual number and now I got a message that my RFC was valid and active and to get the constancia on line.... talking about contradictory messages.. No wonder people get confused..


----------



## Maxkjo

Yes, Mexico is the land of confusion. My girlfriend works in the penales estatales, and when I say to her stories, cómo? the response is, dónde estamos? You probably have a rfc. Can't your hacienda office give you the printout? That's what they did for me, sort of magical, but I have worked here, if that matters.


----------



## citlali

My hacienda office is in Guadalajara so yes I can go there with thousands of other people... no thanks.. By the way 8 days later I still do not have a password.. When I am in Chiapas in July I will go to SAT in San Cristóbal which is usually not very busy and ask for a password and constancia and that will be the end of it..


----------



## WileyRTW

citlali said:


> If you make the effort to make an appointment and they do not respond in time they cannot falt you.


So this was my thinking as well, but today I still have not heard back from SAT for an appointment (6 weeks and counting). 

John Garvin (Husband to Sonia Diaz) was told that the PV Office will not give RFC numbers to temporary residents. Sonia has an employee in PV so I am sure the info is accurate, yet cannot believe the PV office could say this....I am sure every other office is giving RFCs to temp residents. There are so many things being tied to SAT, how on earth could a temp resident not get a RFC, what is the point in living here if I can't buy a vehicle, house, open a bank account, open a CFE account, etc.??

I have confirmed that in Guerrero CFE requires a RFC to setup the meter, so I won't be getting power to my lot anytime soon.


----------



## citlali

I did not get an appointment from SAT at the end because I have a RFC that is valid so they told me to do the rest on the internet. Since I am having problems I will do it when I get to Chiapas and you may want to do it when you are in Guerrero where SAT will not be crowded. If you can work it out directly with SAT in Guerrero it will be a whole lot simpler. Last time I dealt with SAT in Chiapas it was a piece of cake.


----------



## MangoTango

So that same guy qroo paul has a couple new videos on Youtube. In one he says the RFC deadline has been extended until January 2023 (I did not confirm). Maybe the same video maybe another he shows how to see where you are in the SAT queue for your vitual cita.


----------



## citlali

SAT sent an announcement about the Jan1 2023 deadline so it is confirmed.


----------



## eastwind

My bet is the office that won't give them to TR's just made that up to reduce the current demand some and prioritize getting them to Mexicans.

I asked my lawyer to help get me an appointment. Her associate is an expert at expediting official processes. He said there is a special form for expats that are retired. But I'm still in the queue. Since I signed up in late May I'm sure I'm a long way back, but I'll do the thing Qroo Paul suggests later to see. In the end the lawyer may not be able to actually expedite anything, but I like to throw some work his way every now and then to keep up the relationship.


----------



## WileyRTW

citlali said:


> you may want to do it when you are in Guerrero where SAT will not be crowded.



My virtual queue is with Zihua (Guerrero) SAT, but I think I will just make an appointment with Acapulco SAT and spend a few days down there if they give me a date.


----------



## AlanMexicali

WileyRTW said:


> My virtual queue is with Zihua (Guerrero) SAT, but I think I will just make an appointment with Acapulco SAT and spend a few days down there if they give me a date.


My wife just tried to get me the newly required Constancia de Situación Fiscal at the SAT office here without an appointment by telling them I am too feeble (big lie - I am fine) to wait in line so she is doing it for me. This was her way of seeing if I even needed one and asked someone at the door. Took her 5 minutes. They told her yes he does by Jan 1st. Residente Permanente. We have a special line for old people and he has to come in person. You cannot do it for him so just wheel him in here; it will be fast. She said there was an appointments line going up the street, not that long and a non appointment line going down the street but much longer. The non appointment old farts line was inside the door someplace.


----------



## citlali

WileyRTW said:


> My virtual queue is with Zihua (Guerrero) SAT, but I think I will just make an appointment with Acapulco SAT and spend a few days down there if they give me a date.


If you are over 60 just show up better with a cane, you ll get priority without an appointment. As for the appointment do not hold your breath , they are swamped.


----------



## MangoTango

Why not ask for an appointment and then check the queue to see where you are. Then maybe check the queue the next day to get a sense of the pace.

It feels like it has been a couple of months now but in Morelos I did ask for a virtual cita and I think I was given one in maybe two weeks. I let it expire because I finally got through the online process on my own.

The difficult parts of the online process for me were - the matching of the signature on the back of my credential (using the mouse on my computer) and the "robot checks" (captchas ?) where you have to look at hidden characters and type them. You can keep trying the online process yourself until it works. It's free. I think they finally got tired of seeing my attempts and said - oh approve the guy for pete's sake. I will say - the thing that finally got my signature to work was when I really worked on the middle initial. My signature itself did not resemble my credential at all. 

We can do it here together. If I can do it anyone of you can. Obviously you all have access to a computer and an internet connection. Does your computer have a camera, a microphone ? Can you scan both sides of your credential and have the images ready ? You now have 6 months to get it to work. Why not give it a try ?


----------



## WileyRTW

MangoTango said:


> Why not ask for an appointment and then check the queue to see where you are. Then maybe check the queue the next day to get a sense of the pace.
> 
> It feels like it has been a couple of months now but in Morelos I did ask for a virtual cita and I think I was given one in maybe two weeks. I let it expire because I finally got through the online process on my own.
> 
> The difficult parts of the online process for me were - the matching of the signature on the back of my credential (using the mouse on my computer) and the "robot checks" (captchas ?) where you have to look at hidden characters and type them. You can keep trying the online process yourself until it works. It's free. I think they finally got tired of seeing my attempts and said - oh approve the guy for pete's sake. I will say - the thing that finally got my signature to work was when I really worked on the middle initial. My signature itself did not resemble my credential at all.
> 
> We can do it here together. If I can do it anyone of you can. Obviously you all have access to a computer and an internet connection. Does your computer have a camera, a microphone ? Can you scan both sides of your credential and have the images ready ? You now have 6 months to get it to work. Why not give it a try ?


Perfect, had no idea I could check my queue status, figured they just were not processing them in Zihua, only 296 out of 642...guess I will keep waiting. I personally need to go in person to get the RFC since I don't have that yet, but at least now I know I am actually in line. Thanks!


----------



## eastwind

If you don't _have _a valid RFC in the first place you can't use the online process, you must get an appointment. Same is true if all the RFCs you can find on various documents turn out to be fake ones (not officially registered from SAT, just made up by whoever).

If you got one in the past, officially, for whatever reason or however it happened, lucky you. I asked my lawyer whether I needed one last year and was told no. One ding against that lawyer's advice, poor crystal ball use! But that was the conventional wisdom before this year, that foreigners with no income didn't really need an RFC.

I checked my place in line, I'm 3854 of 5224. How many people can one office do in a day?


----------



## MangoTango

When I made an appointment I received an email with the subject : "Asignación de Turno Fila Virtual".
At some point after than I received an email (which I must have deleted) which told me the data/time of my appointment. It asked for me to confirm the appointment and it said if I failed to confirm the appointment would be cancelled in what I think was a very short period - maybe 24 hours ? If you are waiting for an appointment - you really need to keep an eye out for that email.


----------



## citlali

and I received an email with the token and then an e-mail saying that they would not give me an appointment because my RFC was valid and I could do the constancia on the internet . I have a feeling that different locations handle their traffic differently but yes the email will eventually come.


----------



## MangoTango

citlali said:


> and I received an email with the token and then an e-mail saying that they would not give me an appointment because my RFC was valid and I could do the constancia on the internet . I have a feeling that different locations handle their traffic differently but yes the email will eventually come.


I don't think the 'token' means much. It is just a momentary thing to make sure you are you - and that they know your email.

It has been a while now - but do you want to try and do your constancia online, together ? It might take a few trys - but we could document the progress here and others can follow. Or if you prefer we could start a 'conversation'...


----------



## WileyRTW

WileyRTW said:


> only 296 out of 642


And today I am 296 out of 649....I guess they take Fridays off


----------



## eastwind

Holy Slow Poke Batman!

I was 3854/5224 on June 23rd, 
Now 3844/5557 on June 29th

The queue is growing by 33 people for every 1 they service! They've done 10 in a week (ok, one day short of a week). Less than 2 per day!! At that rate it won't be long before everyone in Cancun is in that queue. Maybe then they'll start making progress on it.


----------



## WileyRTW

eastwind said:


> They've done 10 in a week (ok, one day short of a week).


Hey that is great progress, in 7 days they have only done *3* people here jaja! 

No way they are meeting the Jan 1st 2023 deadline. I am going to go and try and get CFE to give me a meter since the requirement isn't even for another 6 months.....maybe a printout of my appointment and explanation will help. I am sure the person who told me no was wrong, I doubt all CFEs are requiring the RFC number at this time.


----------



## eastwind

I checked again tonight, to measure one week properly. It's now 3843 of 5617, the number of people in line ahead of me dropped by 1 today, while 60 more people joined the line behind me. 

I suspect that they have filled their calendar for as many weeks out as they care to, and are not making any new appointments at the moment. The 1 person less is probably a drop-out. Then at some point the number ahead of me will go down by a whole lot at once as they make another month's worth of appointments, or however they do it. 

So I no longer think you can measure the progress by checking daily. That's just my guess, because the numbers don't indicate that it's working like that.

As today is the 1st of the month, maybe today the number will go down by a bunch, I'll check again in 24 hours and see.

Of course, this being Mexico, likely every SAT branch has their own unique process for granting appointments. It might turn out that my branch isn't even using this appointment reservation system and I have to go in person too make a real appointment. Wouldn't that be a pisser?


----------



## eastwind

eastwind said:


> I checked again tonight, to measure one week properly. It's now 3843 of 5617, the number of people in line ahead of me dropped by 1 today, while 60 more people joined the line behind me.


The above was July 1, now on August 12 I am number 3271 of 7364.

I guess it's going to take six more months at this pace.


----------



## WileyRTW

Signed up May 7th
June 23rd I was 296 De 642.
Aug 13 I am 230 De 987.

I feel for the late comers.


----------



## MangoTango

Oh that's ok - I filed my US 2021 tax return in March and I am still waiting for my refund check. I called last week and was told - give it another 16 weeks !


----------



## eastwind

At least the IRS has to pay you interest!


----------



## MangoTango

eastwind said:


> At least the IRS has to pay you interest!


Oh no !! They paid me interest last year and I forgot to report it as income this year.


----------



## eastwind

If it was under ten bucks you don't report it

If it was more than ten bucks and reportable, then I think they should have sent you a 1099-G. 

My 1001st post!


----------



## citlali

MangoTango said:


> Oh that's ok - I filed my US 2021 tax return in March and I am still waiting for my refund check. I called last week and was told - give it another 16 weeks !


I paid in April and I am still waiting for the money too.. I am going to ask for interest just for the hell of it..


----------



## eastwind

Still missing your tax refund? You'll soon receive 5% interest — but it’s taxable


If you're still waiting for a tax refund, you may receive 5% interest starting July 1, 2022, according to the IRS. Here's what else to know.




www.cnbc.com





some info on interest - older article, we're well past 45 days now. 

You don't have to ask, they automatically add it to the refund amount, based on when they pay it (by direct deposit) or write the paper check. The rate is 5% this year (APR).

I poked around to verify that they send you a form (the following January) if the interest is over $10, and that seems to be correct, except that it's a 1099-INT not a 1099-G.

But if you don't have the form, you can still enter the data into a tax program, just put Department of the Treasury as the payor ("IRS" works too, but that's not technically correct)


----------



## citlali

thank you eastwind


----------

